# Help identify a couple of catfish



## PolarIce (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I need some help identifying a couple of catfish. One came with my 55 gallon tank when I bought it off someone (the dark grey one with the white belly) and the other was suppose to be an upside down catfish but when it emerged from its hiding place about 3 weeks after I bought my 3 upside cats, it had grown to about 4 inches (double its original size) and was obviously not an upside cat I suspect it may be a pictus, but it has very different feelers on teh bottom of its mouth. Two of the feelers have avout 6-8 seperate feelers on them that give them a "feather" type of appearance.

TIA,
Chris


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

the last 2 look like a type of synodontis but i could be wrong. as for the other 2 i really dont know


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pic #1 looks like a channel catfish...#2 is a synodontis species.#'s 3 and 4 look like synodontis decorus;but are definitely synodontis of some sort.pics are not too good so it is a little hard to tell.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

the upside down cats are a type of synodontis

I have an "upside down" cat too, but he's in denial... he acts like a regular syno


----------



## PolarIce (Jan 14, 2009)

*Better quality pics of the unknown catfishes*

I've taken a few more clearer pictures of the two fish in question. There is just the two catfishes that I need help identifying. One of these pictures has a little cory cat in there as well.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

the 2nd one is deffinately a synodontis of some species. i think it is a clown synodontis but i am not sure. dont know about the other one but good luck


----------



## PolarIce (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for IDing one of them!!

Does anyone think that the other one (dark grey with white bottomed one) could be as bullhead? I've looked at pics of various cats and their is some strong resemblance to bullheads.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you have a synodontis ocellifer http://www.aquarium-system.com/images/Synodontis_Ocellifer.jpg
http://www.fishfiles.net/up/0801/7yk5s9jb_synodontis_ocellifer2.jpg

you have to be careful with the syno's as there are many MANY incorrectly identified pics floating around on the web as well as many distributors selling them as whatever they want to call them at the time and "most" LFS's and just about all chain stors just call them what they come in as EVEN when shown other wise in books they carry in their own store "well that's what they came in as so that's what they are". it's that way with many other fishes as well ... catfish just happen to get it more frequently

the other does look like the more common channel cat aside for the markings on the side. It may be refraction from the glass/flash/everything else when you snapped the pic but it's a neat looking pattern on the sides of him none the less.


----------

